# 25' Cuddy--looking for semi-experienced fisherman to go out with



## Maxafa (Mar 13, 2013)

New to Pensacola--my boat is at Sherman Cove, NAS. Its a 25' FishHawk Cuddy cabin. Brand new upholstery. I head out pretty much every weekend for a day of fishing. So far we've only fished 3 Barges with decent success. Boat came with a nice GPS that has a hand full of numbers. Looking for guys who know how to fish the local area--trolling, bottom fishing, whatever. It's a single engine Yamaha 250 2-stroke that runs flawless. Would like to stretch it's legs, but won't go out too far or hit the "edge" unless weather is near perfect. Has a VHF radio/safety gear. I've got the basics when it comes to gear. Ie 3x Penn Senator Rod/reel & a couple heavier duty spinner rods with braid line. Also interested in getting into spear fishing, but don't have any gear yet. Looking to split cost and learn to fish the Gulf -Max


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Maxafa, 

I'm sure there will plenty experienced friendly anglers here to take you up on your offer. You are on the right path to success by treating the Gulf with respect. 

Good luck & tight lines!

Jimmy


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Nice offer sure someone will respond. Meanwhile What are you trying to catch ?? if you want some advice on where and what--- PM me or call ed 850 857 1039 I am currently thinking of going this weekend for kings


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not very experienced in the gulf fishing, but if you want someone who's willing to go any time you are, I'm off sunday mondays and tuesdays, as long as theres nothing I have to go, I'll be on the boat.


----------



## partimesquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Maxafa - I just posted in the "Inshore" forum about this same thing this weekend. I'm a reservist on my annual training and down to go this weekend. I am planning on renting a boat or kayak and fish around NAS. I am an experienced fisherman but don't know these waters so I won't be much help there... I do have gas money and willing to explore though...send me an email [email protected]


----------

